# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  بنت الخلود ... فاطمة الزهراء

## اريام الدلوعة



----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو على الطرح الروعهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرم جديدكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة على الزيارة

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
عزيزتي كلمات في غاااااااااااااية الرووووعةوالجمااااااااااااال
جمييييييييييل مااااخطته يديكِ تسلمي يااااااااااااارب

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------


## كوكو7

يسلموووووو

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

شكرا على الزيارة

----------

